# Paint for the UDS



## coffee_junkie (Aug 18, 2009)

Okay,
So I know that Black BBQ paint can be used, but I have seen several drums that have a color scheme, what kind of paint is everybody using?


----------



## ddave (Aug 18, 2009)

I used Duplicolor Hi Heat Engine Enamel and Primer on mine.

http://www.duplicolor.com/products/engine.html

My local Kragen didn't have the color I wanted so I ordered it from here.

http://www.jegs.com/p/Duplicolor/Dup...63060/10002/-1

Dave


----------



## meat hunter (Aug 18, 2009)

Any respectable smoker would paint that bad boy CHEVY ORANGE!!!. Oh yeah!!!

Any good high temp engine paint should suffice on a drum as I believe they are good for 1200 degrees if not more. If the paints bubbles up, then I would think you have more serious problems on hand LOL.

Don't forget the racing stripes


----------



## ddave (Aug 18, 2009)

No problems at all at normal smoking temps -- even up to 350°+ for chicken or somewhat higher for grilling with the charcal basket on a middle rack.

But a full lit chimney dumped on top of a layer of unlit in the normal charcoal basket position, with the greasy middle grate on top of that to burn off the grease and all intakes wide open and the lid off . . . well, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  the paint didn't bubble, but it did discolor slightly around the bottom at about the charcoal grate level. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 18, 2009)

1200° ceramic exhaust paint, primer an clear coat.  Wasn't cheap but sure do look nice!


----------



## rickw (Aug 18, 2009)

I recall from the BIG uds thread over at TBB they had said no need for high temp paints. Just use regular ol spray paint. I used both, high temp paint and regular ol spray paint. Both will work but reg paint is a whole lot cheaper.


----------



## ddave (Aug 19, 2009)

That's true, but that's assuming that the drum never gets over regular smoking temps. Actually, there's no need for paint at all, really.

But let's just say you did want to paint it and, hypothetically speaking of course 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, that the drum accidentally goes above, say 400° (or higher) on the side therm.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Of course this would *never* happen 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









, but if it *did*, like say someone didn't make sure they put the lid back on properly after they took the tri tips off, the hi temp is not bad insurance. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oddly specific example, huh.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The Duplicolor stuff isn't bad price wise. I think I paid like $6 a can. I think I used 2 cans of primer and 3 cans of yellow. And it comes in such pretty colors. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## coffee_junkie (Aug 19, 2009)

Chevy orange would definatly be my style...but I was thinkin' camoflauge.


----------



## solaryellow (Aug 19, 2009)

How will you find it when you need to use it?


----------



## coffee_junkie (Aug 19, 2009)

Hmm good point..I will train my Labrador to sniff it out!


----------



## omnicef (Aug 25, 2009)

I don't think much training would be needed. I know I would be able to sniff it out!


----------

